# Lemur Daemon / Win10-64 - Setup ?



## FrankTr (Jun 26, 2020)

Hi,

i´m a newbie with Lemur an i need some help to start.

My Setup is Win10/64 (LAN) CubasePRO, loopMIDI, Lemur, IpadPro (Wifi)
Several Librarys form Spitfire and OT, VEP7, Faderport16 and Platform M+

Lemur Editor (Win10) and Lemur App (IpadPro) are syncing well (trying to use FLOW Template from Marco di Stefano - still not working).
TCP/IP connection PC/Ipad works fine - Filetransmissions and Steinberg App for Cubase work fine.



But my Lemur Daemon only runs only as a background Process in Win10/64 - it is shown in the Taskmanager.
The GUI from Daemon is not reacheble, i can not setup any Ports there.

Cubase sends Data to loopMidi while changing lines, but there is still no communication between Cubnase and Ipad :-(

Any suggestions are very welcome  


Thanks, Frank


----------



## Drjay (Jun 27, 2020)

Hard to tell from your description. Are you sure the daemon is not running? Did you check the pop-up on the right hand side of the taskbar (the little arrow where usb devices, Bluetooth connections are hidden)? I don‘t know the official name for this menu. There should be an icon resembling a midi jack. Additionally it should be possible to configure the connections from the setup menu in Lemur on your iPad.


----------



## FrankTr (Jun 27, 2020)

Sometimes the very small things are mostly crucial. Thanks for your advice.

On my 4K Monitor i really did not recognize the very very very small Icon in the extra-Task-Menue.

The FLOW Template is now working fine with Cubase. It ist not important to setup an "ad hoc Wifi Network" as shown in many Tutorials.

Actually i have to modify the FLOW Template for my personal requirements. I´m shure, there will be another few questions .


----------



## classified_the_x (Jul 1, 2020)

FrankTr said:


> Sometimes the very small things are mostly crucial. Thanks for your advice.
> 
> On my 4K Monitor i really did not recognize the very very very small Icon in the extra-Task-Menue.
> 
> ...



There is no ad-hoc Wifi built-in Win10, but if you're willing to use that software that Lemur suggests, you may be able to create one. From what I gathered, there's not much lag from using a standard connection vs ad-hoc for Lemur.


----------



## FrankTr (Jul 5, 2020)

Thanks for your response, TCP/IP was no problem - Ipad / Wifi and PC / Lan are working fine together from the beginning.

After setting the necessary Ports in Lemur Deamon, Flow works fine also.


----------

